# Droid X dying?



## FLHC (Apr 1, 2012)

So my X is consistently freezing. I'm not sure if it has to do with MIUI v4, my battery, or my droid just coming to the end of its lifespan.

I had galnet miui installed and after about 4 months, it started force closing a lot of applications and would freeze/restart all the time. Around the same time, my battery life shot to hell and the phone would get hot.

I installed V4 and it seemed to get better, but still freezes/hangs/restarts/force closes everything. I then installed the newest update, bought a 4 dollar battery off amazon, and it's doing the same thing (just with a bit better battery life, but still doesn't survive past 5 hours of moderate to heavy usage)

Never played with overclocking, just installed applications.

Any suggestions?


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I havent' had any freezing issues with my DX, but my battery started to buldge and ended up killing parts of my screen. I'm going to upgrade it next month hopefully, but I bought a new OEM battery off Amazon for $5 just in case it decided to leak or explode in my pocket. After swapping the battery, my phone was actually running faster. I wonder if it wasn't giving enough power to run at its proper speed or something but since I swapped the battery, the phone feels faster and of course the battery lasts the entire day again. I see that your battery swap didn't do much, but I do notice that you still only get 5 or so hours of use from it. I can play Pandora all day off 3G without needing to charge. The screen is off, but still. That may be a symptom of the real issue.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Try an SBF?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

